# LGB reverse unit question



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Guy's,

No luck so far downsizing selling my track as I haven't had any offers on Craig's list. So I'm going to leave a small point to point layout on a 16' shelf. I have an LGB reverse unit that makes the single track layout in the top picture. 

Question is: Can I add a second line to the layout in the bottom picture? I don't want to burn anything out and it doesn't help the instructions are in German.

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

It appears that there are 3 types of LGB insulated tracks. Two different one's with both tracks insulated for the reverse loops and one insulated for the 1015 U for the point to point. It looks like if the insulated track are all on the same rail, it'll work?

I've searched the forum and I'm still confused.

Phil


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB reversing unit in the LGB bumper uses diodes at each end of the track to stop power from going to the track on one rail.
The 10340 is rated for 3 amps and has over current protection.
This is enough power to run 2 engines/trains on 2 separate tracks and you can make your own cut rail with a diode.

LGB wiring diagram:
http://www.onlytrains.com/manuals/10340v2.pdf


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Dan,

The diagram I have for the unit has both diodes on the same rail of the track. It works fine but I thought they'd have to be on opposite rails. The bumper unit also has a switch in the back that allows you to manually operate the track without running another set of power wires. I hope the pictures below explain the unit. After seeing the link to the manual you posted I'm really lost.

Phil


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Those pieces of track are correct!!
Remember that the train runs between the 2 pieces of track with diodes and the power is fed between the 2 pieces.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Dan,

I didn't think it was that simple. I decided to make the 4th insulated track as you suggested and just tapped a couple of 2/56 screws to hold the diode and it works fine. The picture of it's attached.

Hopefully if all my other stuff sells, all I'll be putting away until next Christmas is the shelf layout and the live edge pizza layout for the Xmas tree below.

Phil


----------

